# Front focus, back focus, or don't worry and focus on eyes



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 7, 2011)

Hey is my cam off obviously off focus?  I can change which "#1" is more in focus than the other by my angle I hold the cam. 

In this pic i focused on the left edge of the line in the middle-


----------



## Derrel (Nov 7, 2011)

Looks pretty good to me. Any finer discernment and you're splitting kitty hairs...


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 7, 2011)

Thank you very much sir


----------



## PixelDust (Nov 7, 2011)

Looks dead on to me.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks again


----------



## unpopular (Nov 7, 2011)

lol. kitty hairs!

Looks good to me. Where did you get the chart?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 7, 2011)

I googled it- I can find it again or email you mine


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 7, 2011)

I swapped to the 70-200 thinking that combo would render the cam front focus but nope looks same and again I can't blame the camera.


----------



## marmots (Nov 7, 2011)

here's a link


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 7, 2011)

marmots said:


> here's a link



Much better link than what i found or could've offered!


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 8, 2011)

Looks good to me.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 8, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> Looks good to me.



Thanks Mike


----------



## pgriz (Nov 8, 2011)

Alrighty.  First off, I think you're centering the subject too much.  There needs to be a better shadow/highlight mix.  I find the dark stuff at the bottom distracting.  

What?

Isn't this the critique forum?


----------



## robitussin217 (Nov 8, 2011)

NO, NIKON PERFECT!!!...*catches breath.


----------

